# The Witcher 3 - Key (PC)



## jakdaniel82 (6. Mai 2015)

hey,

habe zu meiner GTX960 ein Gutschein für The Witcher 3 erhalten.

Den könnt unter https://redeem.geforce.com/de-de/?campaignID=THEWITCHER3 bis 31.05.2015 einlösen.

20€ Vorkasse. Gutscheincode wird sofort nach Geldeingang per Mail verschickt.

Bei Interesse, PM


----------



## jakdaniel82 (7. Mai 2015)

Anbei noch nen Screenshot von der Mail von Mindfactory.de, falls jemand bedenken obs fake ist oder so.....





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jakdaniel82 (7. Mai 2015)

verkauft


----------

